# My golden girl ,Lucy



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

To my girl, Lucy









It's still hard for me to believe that you are gone! But it has been six months already.... I miss you girly.

REMEMBER when you came home with us? It was the 3rd of May (Golden week in Japan) I had promised Ellie and Kai something Gold for Golden week. You very nearly didnt come home with us, as I had already picked out a pup and we were going to collect her! But she wasnt ready to leave yet and they said.... ''how about this one?'' But I had promised a home to the other little girl! But the minute Ellie and Kai saw you... they fell in love with you. So YOU came home with us. I am so thankful to that other little pup.. I sometimes still wonder how she is doing.

REMEMBER your first time swimming in the sea? You were so scared! But you were worried for your Mummy, so you swallowed your fear and waded out to the first rock, which you climbed up on. The water was deeper on the other side of the rock and you were scared to jump in. Everybody laughed... but I didnt.. I could see how terrified you were and I came back and helped you back to shore.

REMEMBER when your brother got lost! When he finally arrived home in a police car... you wouldnt let him out of your sight! 

REMEMBER the time when Mummy fell asleep under a tree? I woke to find you standing straddled over me , growling at a dog that was coming too close to your Mummy. Thank you Lucy for protecting me.

REMEMBER the time we were just sitting on the hill people watching? You disappeared for a while and then came back and sat so close to me. I asked you ''Where have you been? What have you been doing?" You were nudging something into my mouth.. you wanted to share your find with me!! You managed to put it between my lips!! Thank you Lucy, for the present. When I took it out and had a look to see what it was... it was a dried up worm!! Thank you for sharing girly... you loved worms.

REMEMBER the time we all went to the river swimming? You made yourself so tired looking after everyone. When you managed to nudge your sister out of the water, your brother would wade in.. when you got him out... then your sister went in again.... You were such a Mother Hen.. you would make yourself ill making sure your human babies were safe.

There are so many REMEMBERS!

I REMEMBER how you used to listen to my worries! Even though you were in a deep sleep you could tell when I was crying.. and you would come over and nudge my hand until I told you what was wrong and I stopped crying.

I REMEMBER how you hated when I used to dance in the living room.. I bet you thought your Mummy had gone crazy.

I REMEMBER how happy you used to be when I came home from work.. you would dance and show me your closed eyes smile.

There are so many REMEMBERS!

But REMEMBER .... I love you with all my heart and I always will .. I will always keep on remembering the REMEMBERS 

YOU were my very best friend, my partner, my defender. You were my girl.!!










I will see you again, girly.. one day we will be together again. And we can REMEMBER together.











from your Mummy xxx


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Such a beautiful tribute to your girl Lucy-my heart goes out to you. 

It will be five months this month that we lost our boy, I still cry and miss him everyday. 

Hugs to you, Lucy was a very special and beautiful girl.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Tracy, thinking of you on this anniversary. Lucy was sooooo lucky to have you, and you were soooo lucky to have her!  Such beautiful memories to last you a lifetime  Hugs


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

So much love. Such heartache. Lucy watches over you, loving you, knowing you did your best for her always, wanting you to be happy. 

Holding you in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thinking of you on this very difficult anniversary. Your Lucy girl was beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tracy*

Tracy

Lucy was so beautiful-she will forever be in your heart and all of our hearts.
You will see her again, at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to your beautiful gir!!!

Thinking of you on this difficult day......


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

That was a very beautiful tribute to your girl, brought tears to my eyes as I read it. Lucy was obviously greatly loved by you, and I hope you can take solace and comfort in knowing that she's still watching over you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What beautiful and loving memories of your precious girl. HUGS to you on this sad anniversary.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Reaching for a tissue. Wonderful tribute and words for your girl. I'm sure she remembers. Sending you all strength.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Lucy was such a beautiful and brave girl. I miss her too.

I cried over your loss back then and I cried reading your lovely tribute, but then I read this:

"Thank you Lucy, for the present. When I took it out and had a look to see what it was... it was a dried up worm!! Thank you for sharing girly... you loved worms."

and I sure laughed and smiled through the tears.:smooch:


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you guys. It sure does mean a lot to know that Lucy hasn't been forgotten. And is still remembered by many

Hugs and kisses


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Tracy, you made Lucy immortal long ago, as you shared her story with us. She will never be forgotten. Never.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I did not read Lucy's story before, but a fact you brought her home on my birthday brings her closer to my heart. I lost Buddy twelve days after my birthday. Exhausted from not sleeping for nights watching over him, the day of my birthday I was taking a nap, it was last time he came into my bedroom to sleep next to me. It was Buddy's present for mommy's birthday.
Lucy was a beautiful golden girl, she will be always missed.
Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> ... I lost Buddy twelve days after my birthday. Exhausted from not sleeping for nights watching over him, the day of my birthday I was taking a nap, it was last time he came into my bedroom to sleep next to me. It was Buddy's present for mommy's birthday....


Buddy's mom forever, I know just exactly how special that last trip to your bedroom is/was. I'm so sorry that you lost your boy. 

Welcome to the Forum, where nearly everyone will understand and share your grief.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words. Lucy would be so happy to hear how you remember her.

Buddys Mum Forever... I am so sorry you lost your Buddy too. Sending you hugs.

Lucy... I am sending you lots of hugs too. Charlie is watching over you from the Bridge also. 

Hugs and kisses.

Tracy


----------

